# Gründlinge....geht da was?



## Leif (29. Juli 2006)

Hi @ all.

Guckt jetzt nicht doof. Aber ein bekannter hat ein gewässer das voll damit ist. Die Gründlinge sind ziemlich groß (Durchschnitt 12cm und mehr).
Kann man sie verwerten? Habe mal gehört gehabt, das sie früher ein geschätzter Speisefisch waren.


----------



## Andizani (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Hi ich kenne das nur als köder aber das ist glaube ich verboten!!!


----------



## Leif (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Verboten ist es überall nicht. Absolut nicht!!!


----------



## Jose (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all.
> Guckt jetzt nicht doof. Aber ein bekannter hat ein gewässer das voll damit ist. Die Gründlinge sind ziemlich groß (Durchschnitt 12cm und mehr).
> Kann man sie verwerten? Habe mal gehört gehabt, das sie früher ein geschätzter Speisefisch waren.



Ja stimmt. 
In Frankreich heißen die "goujon" und sind sehr geschätzt.

Zubereitung? kopf ab, gedärme raus, waschen, abtrocknen, in mehl wälzen (die fische, dummi!) und dann braten/fritieren. salz&pfeffer, na klar.
In Frankreich gibts viele, die speziell Gründlinge fangen.


----------



## Brummel (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Warum sollte man die nicht verwerten können? Kaulbarschsuppe dürfte auch dem einen oder anderen ein Begriff sein:q , Stinte sind auch nicht grad viel größer, ich denke mal das Rezept von Jose hört sich ganz gut und lecker an, hier kenne ich auch ein paar Tümpel wo die Gründlinge in Massen vorkommen, aber die sind ganzjährig geschützt und nicht mal als Köfi verwendbar:c .

Gruß Brummel |wavey:


----------



## Christian D (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Es gibt Regionen, in denen sie ganzjährig geschützt sind. Am besten Rücksprache halten (mit Verein oder ähnlicher Instanz).
Wenn keine Sperre vorliegt, dann kommts einfach auf n Versuch an! Könnt sie mir auch ganz einfach frittiert gut vorstellen.


----------



## Viking 2006 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Oder man hat Sie in seinem eigenem Koiteich als Plage mit drinne.

Aber mal von Verboten etc. abgesehen ist der Gründling in Frankreich tatsächlich ein sehr geachteter Speißefisch. Er rangiert sogar noch vor dem Aal dort!
Über die Zubereitung gibt es in diversen französischen Foren genügend Rezepte zum ausprobieren. Oder einfach mal über Google suchen, dauert da auch nur ein paar Minuten bis man was brauchbares gefunden hat.


----------



## Leif (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Also die Ausbeute bei Google ist merh als mager.
Muss ich sie eigentlich enthäuten, bevor ich sie in Mehrl wälze?


----------



## Skipper47 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Habe füher sehr gerne Gründlinge gegessen würde es auch heute noch tun, wenn ich welche hätte. Legger#h


----------



## Leif (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Wie hast du sie denn zubereitet?

Und wieviele braucht man da so für zwei Leute?


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast du sie denn zubereitet?


*goujon friture*

http://perso.orange.fr/yves.huot-marchand/Lyonnais/recette831.htm

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=fr&u=http://perso.orange.fr/yves.huot-marchand/Lyonnais/recette831.htm&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dgoujon%2B%2Bfriture%26hl%3Dde%26hs%3DCfp%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:de-DEfficial_s%26sa%3DG


----------



## eg19399 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Ich kann den Hinweis von Zanderfänger nur bestätigen: frittieren.

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Leif (1. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Hi du.

Wieviele brauche ich denn pro person?

Und kann man kleine Döbel so auch zubereiten?


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele brauche ich denn pro person?
> 
> Und kann man kleine Döbel so auch zubereiten?


Gaaanz kleine Döbel werden wohl funzen - probier es doch einfach mal aus.

Zu den Mengenangaben pro Person steht alles im obigen Link. #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Manche essen sogar Ukelei oder Brassen! Dann gehen Gründlinge auch.


----------



## DeMax (1. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

ohh, cool, fange auch immer Gründlinge wie doof, werde das mal probieren, aber 800g ist nicht gerade wenig wenn man sich überlegt das vielleicht 1 Gründling 40-50 g wiegt wenn überhaupt


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

also ich hätte ja keine Lust mich mit solch kleinen Weißfischen abzumühen .... auch wenn sie 12 cm sind ... #d
in der Tat gibts Ecken wo die selten und geschützt sind ....


----------



## mightyeagle69 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi @ all.
> 
> Guckt jetzt nicht doof. Aber ein bekannter hat ein gewässer das voll damit ist. Die Gründlinge sind ziemlich groß (Durchschnitt 12cm und mehr).
> Kann man sie verwerten? Habe mal gehört gehabt, das sie früher ein geschätzter Speisefisch waren.



Verwerten......na klaro!!!Ich ziehe sie auf die Köfinadel auf  und geh damit auf  Raubaal & Co. #6#6#6#6


----------



## Fisch1000 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



> Manche essen sogar Ukelei oder Brassen!


|good: 
Ich habe leider keine ahnung wie man die zubereitet.
Hab auch nich die möglichkeit das zu probieren, da die bei uns geschont sind. Meiner meinung nach sehr sinnlos, da sie bei uns auch stellenweiße öfter vorkommen als rotaugen...

Fisch1000


----------



## heinzrch (25. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

@Leif: ich bräuchte dringend ca. 50 - 100 Gründlinge als Besatz für nen kleinen Teich in einer Grünanlage hier in Fürth. Der Teich hatte früher guten Gründlingsbestand, bis die Idioten von der Stadt den Teich entkrautet haben. Danach war er platt. Ich hab jetzt wieder Pflanzen eingesetzt, die ganz gut hochkommen.
Kannst du mal bei deinem Bekannten ein gutes Wort für mich einlegen ? - würde mir gerne ein paar Gründlinge fangen.


----------



## CyKingTJ (25. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Sein helles fettarmes Fleisch ist zart und schmackhaft, jedoch graetenreich.

Zubereitungsarten:

Der Gruendling wird geschuppt, ausgenommen, in Semmelbroeseln oder zerstossenen Kraeckern paniert und in Butter 4 Min. von jeder Seite gebraten, oder bemehlt oder durch Ausbackteig gezogen fritiert.
Dazu dann einen 45er Mouton falls es die Kasse hergibt.

Guten Appetit !

TJ


----------



## Leif (25. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> @Leif: ich bräuchte dringend ca. 50 - 100 Gründlinge als Besatz für nen kleinen Teich in einer Grünanlage hier in Fürth. Der Teich hatte früher guten Gründlingsbestand, bis die Idioten von der Stadt den Teich entkrautet haben. Danach war er platt. Ich hab jetzt wieder Pflanzen eingesetzt, die ganz gut hochkommen.
> Kannst du mal bei deinem Bekannten ein gutes Wort für mich einlegen ? - würde mir gerne ein paar Gründlinge fangen.



Hi du.

Kein problem.

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch immer welche besorgen. Bin doch im Zierfischgewerbe tätig, da kommt man auch an die heran.


----------



## guese1 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

frittieren super


----------



## Brochet81 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

moin,

bin halbfranzose. kann daher nur bestätigen dass die franzosen gezielt auf gründlinge angeln. die werden in der regel dann auch -wie oben erwähnt- frittiert. döbel geht auch (muss so sein, weil die franzosen jeden minifisch in die fritteuse legen). die haut bleibt übrigens dran. muss allerdings sagen, dass ich noch nie sowas gegessen habe. stehe nicht auf weißfisch. 
gründlinge sind top als zanderköfi (wenn es im gewässer welche gibt). gibt nix besseres!

((in frankreich angelt man übrigens oft mit flußkrebsen auf zander. hab schon oft gesehen wie meine cousins damit welche gefangen haben))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Habe füher sehr gerne Gründlinge gegessen würde es auch heute noch tun, wenn ich welche hätte. Legger#h


Dito, war der Fisch der Kindheitsurlaubsangelei. Sehr lecker der Fisch, schmeckte genauso wie die Hechte da. :q 
Was zum nächsten führt: als Top-Köderfisch natürlich viel interessanter, immer her damit :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



Leif schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich dir auch immer welche besorgen. Bin doch im Zierfischgewerbe tätig, da kommt man auch an die heran.


Merk ich mir mal! #6


----------



## Leif (9. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Hi du.

Ist kein problem, merk es dir!

Ist schon verblüffend was ein gründlingsthema für Außmaße annimmt


----------



## Gardenfly (9. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

hat denn schon einer von euch mal einen Gründling gegessen?
bei einen kleinen Fisch müßten die Gräten doch leicht mitzuessen sein, ähnich den Stint ?
Würde ich ja gerne selber ausprobieren, aber dem schwarzen Vogel haben sie bei uns schon zu oft geschmeckt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> hat denn schon einer von euch mal einen Gründling gegessen?


Steht doch oben, klar. Die sind extrem grätenarm nach der Pfanne!


----------



## symphy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Was ein geiler Tread ,weiter so Jungs#6#r


----------



## Skipper47 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe sind sie auch etwas fettig so Richtung Aal und auch fest im Fleisch, Gräten kein Problem. War übrigens auch der Fisch meiner Jugend, ich konnte den ganzen Tag mit der Bambusrute am Wasser stehen und Gründlinge fangen. Jetzt frag nur keiner was eine Bambusrute ist. Es war schööööön!!!!!


----------



## sam1000-0 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Gründlinge....geht da was?*

Ich hab letztes WE eine große Menge Gründlinge gefangen.#6 
Hab sie ausgenommen und in Öl durchbraten lassen,danach gesalzen und warm verspeißt.|wavey: 
Heeeey,das war wiedermal nach vielen Jahren eine Delikatesse für mich.:q 
Ich auch schon von meiner Kindheit keine Gründlinge mehr geangelt und gegeßen.Übrigens waren das ganz schön dicke Gründlinge.Übrig sind nur die Köpfe und die Wirbelsäulen geblieben.
LECKER!#6 
gRUß:Michael


----------

